# Warre / Newbee trounces Oldtimer/Lang in competition



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

One of my hive hosts built a Warre out of re-purposed rough redwood, so I threw down a challenge of his Warre versus my deep frame Lang, also made new out of re-purposed redwood. This pitted Warre topbar against Jumbo depth wax foundationed frames, everything brand new. Two equal early packages were installed in both hives on 3/7. This batch of early packages came with poorly mated queens, only about a 50% take on an order of 15 packages. 
The Warre thrived, the Lang went drone layer. On 5/13 a new vacuumed swarm was installed in the Lang, it went drone layer, the Warre thrived. On 7/17, a bait swarm from another site was installed in the Lang and it finally has fighting chance, four months too late. The Warre has filled six boxes in this period. 

So what can we conclude from this competition?
Warres are clearly a better hive?
Beginners have all the luck?
Don't buy early packages?
I am a crappy beekeeper?



My hive on left was the loser.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Just luck, I guess.

I find the Warré hive good for small and weak colonies to recover. Like using a follower board in a bigger hive to keep the broodnest compact and tight = warm. Without the follower board, though. Just the dimensions.

I like the boxes boiling with bees. 









Are all the six boxes drawn comb? That is pretty good. Can't see that many bees in the picture. 

I would expect activity similiar like in these 2 queen eight boxes: 





I recommend flight holes in each box, that makes the whole front of the hive a landing board.

Thanks for sharing the competition. I have all sorts of hives and my favourite is the Warré hive. I am just used to it. I know bees can thrive in all sorts of hives, doesn't matter much. A good queen, good food and good weather and a good queen. 

Bernhard


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You're a crappy beekeeper.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So what can we conclude from this competition?

That your sample size is too small to be statistically significant?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Depends on the bet... 

A crate of beer defintely is relevant. And for the fun of it, it is worth the effort.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>That your sample size is too small to be statistically significant?

Good answer....I should have thought of that. See Charlie, you don't have to always be so mean to me.


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

"That your sample size is too small to be statistically significant?"
I agree Michael, the number of hives is okay, but there should just be way more beekeepers involved in on the sample size.  
PS see you in October at the Washington state Beekeeper Association conference . I'm the "volunteered" Warre hive presenter.


----------

